# whens the earliest you can test after fet



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

i had fet 1 week ago today i have another week to wait how soon can i test i really cant wait another week.The last fet i had i sort of knew it didnt work but this time im in 2 minds ,been having a lot of af pains on and off since 2 days after fet and also a lot of lower back pain ,my boobs have been sore for 2 days.My mind is totally am i apregnant am i not pregnant,this 2 weeks is the cruelest week ever for all the 2 weekers.please help       STAY AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

i jave another week & 2 days to go b4 i test .. i have been waiting 9 days now, im always dying to do a HPT but desperatly trying to save heartache...

I just know im going to give in!!  

 for when you do ...

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------

